# Atheros 5413 Hal3 Return 6



## eyebone (Aug 20, 2011)

Hey folks,

i am playing with a soekris board and the name atheros card. the system is freebsd 8.2-stable, latest cvsup for this branch. the architecture is an i386. during boot i get the following:


```
ath0: <Atheros 5413> mem 0xa0010000-0xa001ffff irq 15 at device 17.0 on pci0
ath0: [ITHREAD]
ath0: unable to attach hardware; HAL status 3
device_attach: ath0 attach returned 6
```

i found some samples of information via google, but nothing helpful so far. someone can give me a hand on troubleshooting this issue or knows if this chipset is even supported?

thanks and best regards, 
 eyebone


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 20, 2011)

I'd expect it to be supported, but don't know for sure.

The developers are on the freebsd-wireless mailing list.  They will probably want to see the output of
`% pciconf -lbcv`


----------



## eyebone (Aug 22, 2011)

wblock said:
			
		

> I'd expect it to be supported, but don't know for sure.
> 
> The developers are on the freebsd-wireless mailing list.  They will probably want to see the output of
> `% pciconf -lbcv`




thank u for the help. i will post the next days on the maillist, as a first step i put it here.


```
hostb0@pci0:0:1:0:      class=0x060000 card=0x20801022 chip=0x20801022 rev=0x33 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'CS5536 [Geode companion] Host Bridge'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = HOST-PCI
none0@pci0:0:1:2:       class=0x101000 card=0x20821022 chip=0x20821022 rev=0x00 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'Geode LX AES Security Block'
    class      = encrypt/decrypt
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xa0000000, size 16384, enabled
vr0@pci0:0:6:0: class=0x020000 card=0x01061106 chip=0x30531106 rev=0x96 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT6105M [Rhine-III]'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe100, size 256, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xa0004000, size 256, enabled
vr1@pci0:0:7:0: class=0x020000 card=0x01061106 chip=0x30531106 rev=0x96 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT6105M [Rhine-III]'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe200, size 256, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xa0004100, size 256, enabled
vr2@pci0:0:8:0: class=0x020000 card=0x01061106 chip=0x30531106 rev=0x96 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT6105M [Rhine-III]'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe300, size 256, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xa0004200, size 256, enabled
vr3@pci0:0:9:0: class=0x020000 card=0x01061106 chip=0x30531106 rev=0x96 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'VIA Technologies, Inc.'
    device     = 'VT6105M [Rhine-III]'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe400, size 256, enabled
    bar   [14] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xa0004300, size 256, enabled
ath0@pci0:0:17:0:       class=0x020000 card=0x2062168c chip=0x001b168c rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Atheros Communications Inc.'
    device     = 'AR5413 802.11abg NIC'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xa0010000, size 65536, enabled
isab0@pci0:0:20:0:      class=0x060100 card=0x20901022 chip=0x20901022 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'CS5536 [Geode companion] ISA'
    class      = bridge
    subclass   = PCI-ISA
    bar   [10] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x6000, size 8192, enabled
    bar   [14] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x6100, size 256, enabled
    bar   [18] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0x6200, size 512, enabled
atapci0@pci0:0:20:2:    class=0x010180 card=0x209a1022 chip=0x209a1022 rev=0x01 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'CS5536 [Geode companion] IDE'
    class      = mass storage
    subclass   = ATA
    bar   [20] = type I/O Port, range 32, base 0xe000, size 16, enabled
ohci0@pci0:0:21:0:      class=0x0c0310 card=0x20941022 chip=0x20941022 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'CS5536 [Geode companion] OHC'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xa5020000, size 4096, enabled
ehci0@pci0:0:21:1:      class=0x0c0320 card=0x20951022 chip=0x20951022 rev=0x02 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]'
    device     = 'CS5536 [Geode companion] EHC'
    class      = serial bus
    subclass   = USB
    bar   [10] = type Memory, range 32, base 0xa5021000, size 4096, enabled
```

maybe it is already usefull for somebody.


----------

